# WebDAV recursive copy and mouting



## nikolajg (Apr 24, 2011)

I finally convinced myself that I should use WebDAV instead of FTP (firewall issues and performance is not an issue), but I'm having problems with recursive copy.

I'm using cadaver but it does not support recursive copy - does anyone know of an alternative?

Is it possible to mount a WebDAV connection - and if so, how to do it?

Finally, does recursive copy work out of the box with FTP? If so Ill go with FTP.


Thanks.
Nikolaj G.

PS I haven't had the time to test the system (WebDAV) from Windows clients, but my guess is that the recursive problems are the same.


----------

